# Any clubs in Birmingham (south)?



## Paul Burke (21 Apr 2015)

Hello.

Although I like cycling alone I was wondering if there was any clubs in South Birmingham that go on weekend rides or offer courses on bicycle maintenance... that kind of thing.

Thank you


----------



## hedder2212 (21 Apr 2015)

Don't really know of anything Birmingham wise but Wolverhampton bike shed will know of such things, you can find them on facebook and twitter.


----------



## jamin100 (21 Apr 2015)

Halesowen ?

http://www.halesowencycling.net/


----------



## mjr (21 Apr 2015)

http://www.pushbikes.org.uk/ and http://bnbcommunitycycling.wordpress.com/ aren't south Birmingham but are where I'd start asking


----------



## robgul (21 Apr 2015)

CTC Heart of England www.ctc-heartofengland.org.uk have rides on Saturdays and Sundays ... as well as Wednesdays. Friendly people - lots of cycling knowledge that they're glad to impart. Most rides meet at Earlswood

Rob
(owning up as Vice-Chairman of the group!)


----------



## Chris S (14 May 2015)

Paul Burke said:


> Hello.
> 
> Although I like cycling alone I was wondering if there was any clubs in South Birmingham that go on weekend rides or offer courses on bicycle maintenance... that kind of thing.
> 
> Thank you



Lots of groups here:
http://www.birminghamcyclist.com/groups


----------



## StarleyLady (15 Jun 2015)

Hi, if your on the outskirts near Solihull, there's a great club that I used to be part out - free to join and go along to the weekend and evening rides. There a super bunch of people really friendly and they start from a shop / café and the owners of it are the people that run the club. http://dynamicrides.co.uk/


----------

